# postfix setup



## andrewm659 (Sep 16, 2015)

I got postfix to install properly into my ezjail setup but now iI'm getting the following:


```
Sep 16 08:38:17 mta postfix/smtpd[74329]: fatal: open dictionary: expecting "type:name" form instead of "/etc/mail/aliases"
Sep 16 08:38:18 mta postfix/master[64029]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/smtpd pid 74329 exit status 1
Sep 16 08:38:18 mta postfix/master[64029]: warning: /usr/local/libexec/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Sep 16 08:39:08 mta postfix/local[74330]: fatal: open dictionary: expecting "type:name" form instead of "/etc/mail/aliases"
Sep 16 08:39:09 mta postfix/master[64029]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/local pid 74330 exit status 1
Sep 16 08:39:09 mta postfix/master[64029]: warning: /usr/local/libexec/postfix/local: bad command startup -- throttling
Sep 16 08:39:19 mta postfix/smtpd[74331]: fatal: open dictionary: expecting "type:name" form instead of "/etc/mail/aliases"
Sep 16 08:39:20 mta postfix/master[64029]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/smtpd pid 74331 exit status 1
Sep 16 08:39:20 mta postfix/master[64029]: warning: /usr/local/libexec/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
```

Doing some research I need to add a virtual alias map, is that correct?

`root@mta:~ # postconf -e 'virtual_alias_maps = hash:/usr/local/etc/postfix/virtual'
root@mta:~ # postmap /usr/local/etc/postfix/virtual
postmap: fatal: open /usr/local/etc/postfix/virtual: No such file or directory
root@mta:~ #`

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## andrewm659 (Sep 17, 2015)

```
elay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Connection reset by [127.0.0.1]
Sep 17 08:56:15 mta postfix/postfix-script[87549]: starting the Postfix mail system
Sep 17 08:56:15 mta postfix/master[87551]: daemon started -- version 2.11.6, configuration /usr/local/etc/postfix
Sep 17 08:56:16 mta sendmail[87557]: t8HDuGbg087557: from=root, size=213, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<201509171356.t8HDuGbg087557@mta>, relay=root@localhost
Sep 17 08:56:16 mta postfix/smtpd[87559]: fatal: open dictionary: expecting "type:name" form instead of "/etc/mail/aliases"
Sep 17 08:56:17 mta postfix/master[87551]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/smtpd pid 87559 exit status 1
Sep 17 08:56:17 mta postfix/master[87551]: warning: /usr/local/libexec/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
```


----------

